
Visual Studio Code – April 2020 update - seanwilson
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_45
======
keidjfks
vscode has entirely replaced any ssh+tmux+vim I’d do. I can download or even
preview remote files, share my session with coworkers, and their onboarding is
amazing. You can use the editor from the very first second productively, and
get constant reminders of the shortcuts.

vscode completely fixed all the things that annoyed me when working with
remote machines.

Great to see another update!

~~~
devnullbyte
Quick question. I develop with VMs a lot and use vagrant to set up an sshfs
share from my local repo mounted within the VM as shared drive. This sort of
does the job, but it's a bit spotty, sometimes I can save my code, and then
build the source, but sshfs has been to slow and I end up building without the
freshly saved changes. Is there a better way of doing thus native to vscode?

~~~
dragonshed
You should check out the remote dev extension for vscode.
[https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/remote/remote-
overview](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/remote/remote-overview)

